# June 24th off the VA Capes pt1



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Stopped at Oceans East,picked up some bunker,a couple corncob mulletts & a couple dozen minnows.Already bought some shrimp yesterday.We headed across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (CBBT)& made our way to the creek deep in the marsh.We're a little late again today as the water level was very low, the tide goin' out.Hurriedly put the Seapuppy over,Warrior & I jumped aboard for what was goin' to be one day to remember.Decided to head east on the main channel,Raccoon Island to our south.Normally I would head west toward the CBBT rounding the southwest tip of Raccoon Is. But today went the other direction to explore more of the area.Ran up into a few side creeks castin' the light tackle 2 hook flounder rigs(#2 bronze long shank beak) baited with shrimp & minnows,picked up some small flounders & a couple seamullets of which I kept for more bait when we get out to the shoals later on this morning.The water gettin' shallow it was time to move on.We made our way south between Raccoon Island & Skidmore Island.It's a little chilly,maybe 70* as the wind is blowin' SE off the Ocean at about 15 knots .As we came around the south end of Smith Is. the inlet is pure, beautiful whitewater,dark blue with windwhiped white caps.Dark clouds in the distance low on the horizon.The sky heavilly overcast,the sun overhead desperately tryin' to peak thru.Absolutely perfect conditions for drum fishing."We should do pretty well today !" my mouth watering.Whitewater is my life.We stopped at the southwest corner of Smith Is.There's a couple good swirls of water as the tide goes against the offshore winds.Shadowing the outer bar,cast my light tackle shrimp rigs to the bar,the swirls of water carrying the baits down the backside of the break."Looks like a really good spot to ambush a pup or black drum." Picked up some more seamullets,a couple big ones,almost thought they were pups as we brought them to the boat.Seamullets are everywhere out here,in the creeks of the marsh & the main channel.Fished this area for about 20 minutes,time to move on. 

Time to get out of the Seapuppy for a bit,also want to check the whitewater off the big bar east of Fishermans Is.We headed south across Smith Inlet,zig-zaggin our way thru the various bars,the whole inlet,whitewater breakers,about 4 foot high.When I'm runnin' in whitewater my soul soars,truely what I live for,makes all the effort worth it.Arriving off the north east end of Fishermans Island,we found the narrow channel that runs between the wide oceanside bar & the Island.Movin' up the channel to the south end of the bar we came up on a seal,it's head sticking out of the water.First seal I've ever seen in all my years of fishin'.Found my camera & tried to get close enough for a shot but the seal kept goin' underwater,comeing up a good distance away.No way I could get close enough so we pulled up to the south end of the bar.The Seapuppy kissing the shore Warrior & I got out,threw the rear anchor out off the rear,the front one far up on the bar.There's a steep drop off right here & with the dropping tide the Seapuppy could get grounded bigtime if you're not carefull.Baited up the two medium conventionals, 2 hook drum rigs, with bunker & mullet & a light tackle rig with shrimp.Grabbing the tall rodholder,the rods & my light raincoat , camera,bait & a drink Warrior & I headed across the bar out to the roaring ocean.Beautiful drumwater as far as you could see and not another boat in sight.The wind has picked up a bit to about 20kts SE & the dark clouds driftin' away,the sun peeks it's way thru,the ocean water so warm.We waded out a bit,cast out the big rigs & stuck 'em in the rodholder.Took the light tackle rig with shrimp cast it to my side & behind reeling it back in slowly searchin' for a pup,black drum or flounder.Looked back at my big rods & one line was completely limp.Rolled it in,one bait gone,something had avoided my ambush.Rebaited & cast out again,went back to the light tackle rig & started to pick up some small flounders.A few minutes later the clicker on one of the big rigs starts a singin'.Warrior beats me over there as she keys on the sound.Ran over there,tightened the drag,setting the hook a few times "We got a nice fish on now,definately ain't no big ray this time" We headed down the bar as this fish is on the run.After a 20 minute, spirited battle brought in a real nice yearling red,maybe 32 inch or so.These fish are so beautiful,it's a pleasure releasing them."Well the skunks out of the box now !".....cont.part 2


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*June 24th off the VA Capes part 2*

The tide has really gone out,rolled in the big rigs,stuck 'em in the rodholder.We walked back to the Seapuppy to get some more bait & a drink.The seal is up on the bar now about 50yards north.Sure would be nice to get a picture but it would never let me get any closer.Walked back across the bar,grabbed the rods & headed out across the shoals.When the tide drops on these relatively flat bars it does so in a hurry.We were a good 1/2 mile out in the whitewater,a really nice gap cuttin' thru to the left & rollin' whitewater to the right.Put one of the big rigs in each & started playin' with the light tackle rod picking up some more small flounders,just can't believe there are no small pups or black drum out here,the conditions are perfect.The water is about waist deep,Warrior does'nt have her life jacket on so I'd hold onto her collar lettin' her get a break from swiming.A few minutes later the big rig in the gap to the left takes off,the clicker screamin' out.Warrior's already there,setting the hook "Another good fish on,here we go!" After another teriffic battle pulled in a slot legal pup,27.0011 inch,"Have to trim a smidgen off it's tail a bit" & put it on the stringer."Dinner's gonna' be good tommorow night!" Recast the big rig out again,the tide has dropped even more,almost time to go back to the Seapuppy & head out into the inlet searchin' for the big drum. 

The rig out in the rough whitewater took off,the clicker screamin' again.This fish would prove to be one of the most dangerous fish I have ever caught.After a brief battle pulled a Southern Stingray about 2 foot across,a pretty good size ray with a long tail.Holdin' Warrior off with my foot lifted it out of the water & shook it,the hook comin' out,it dropped back into the water at our feet.It swims directly under Warrior,she goin' underwater to grab it.I tried my best to stop her but she was just too quick.An enjoyable day came to a crashing end as Warrior came back to the surface sceamin' bloody murder.The ray was hung onto her,it happened so fast I think I was able to grab it & pull it off of her.Blood was gushing out of Warrior's right fron leg just above her knee.she's wailing like a hurt kid.I took a quick look at the wound & it was'nt at all pretty.Quickly I rolled in the other rods,grabbed the rodholder & we made our way back to the big sandbar,Warrior limpin' along wailing away.I kept talkin' to her encouraging her along."Come on bud,Come on girl,you can make it !" We're a good 1/2 mile out,finally gettin' to the beach I dropped the rods in the sand & went over & got a good look at the wound.She has a deep,nasty,jagged cut about 3 inches long on her right leg.We hurriedly made our way across the bar back to the Seapuppy.I had a bunch of white rags that I put in the dry box just last night & wrapped her leg tight.It's really bleedin' bad too.Got her up on the Seapuppy,she's layin' there still wailin', in intense pain,probably from the stinging venom from the spine of the stingray.Got all the rods & holders all tyed down & quickly cleaned the drum on the stringer.Pulled the anchor & we headed full speed back to the landing.We're a good 2 miles out & have to cross a rough Smith Inlet,tough ride for someone already in pain.We rounded the Island & headed up the main channel. 

The biggest problem now was gettin' up the creek back to the truck & trailer.The tide is far out,no way I could get up the creek,so I headed up the channel to the comercial docks.Hopefully one of them is there & has a key to the gate of this restricted area.Just my luck,no one's here.There's a steep dropoff here where I'm sure I could pull the Seapuppy out if I could find someone with the key.I rewrapped Warrior's leg again & we headed down the narrow road,past the gate & back to the Wagoneer.Fired it up & headed back to the refuge office to find someone with a key.The lady made some calls & finally got in touch with the ranger who was off duty today,out sick.He agreed to come down there & unlock the gate.He arrived a few minutes later & we drove down to the comercial docks,he helped me get the Seapuppy out of the water.I thanked him & hauled butt back to the CBBT & back across the bay to the Emergency vet near my house.Warrior has calmed down a good bit now,as I carried her into the office & we checked in.The bandages were very blood soaked so they took her back right away.The Vet gave her a shot for the pain so we could get a good look at it.She driffed away,he said she would need to be put her under to repair the damage & that it would take about 2 hours,I might as well go home,get cleaned up,pick her back up about 8pm.Satisfied that she was in good hands I headed to the house,unpacked the Seapuppy & got something to eat,the first meal I've had since yesterday.Anyway, went back up to the vet & picked my buddy back up & carried her home.She's a little dopey,feelin' no pain but happy to be home.By 10pm that night she was already huntin' birds & squirrels again.Her bandage not stoppin' her at all. 

What an incredible day.Caught some nice fish & then, all Hell breakin' loose into a desperate 2 hour journey form the fringes of the Capes all the way to the Emergency Vet.I am comepletely whipped.The Warrior dog patched up finally able to relax.I know the type of fishin' I do is on the edge & sometimes unexpected things happen ,but thats the spice of life.The rewards are so great, you have to take the good with the bad.I would'nt change a thing.We'll be back out there in two weeks,the thirst for adventure never quenched. 
It's not a fishin' trip,it's an adventure! 
Pup 

please don't give me the bleeding hearts speech,thank you...


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow just reading that was like being there. Good story, glad Warrior is ok.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Glad th dog is ok and will leave it at that...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great Report*

Dude, You are off the chain.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*If I didn't know better.........*

I could almost swear I saw Warrior swimming down the canal behind our place today in pursuit of ducks. So determined to catch those swimming ducks til the dog ignored it's master as well as the audience of onlookers.  And not at all fearful of a potential quack attack.

Great fishing buddy you have there. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

what is the seapuppy and were you fishing va waters?


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*The Seapuppy*


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

I really enjoyed your posts !! I think you very well might have a future as a writer for any number of fishing magazines. But, keep fishing and posting these great stories.....Howie


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*A shot off Ocracoke Inlet in full battle gear*


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Great story I always enjoy reading your posts. Man the type fishing you do sure sounds like fun. The seapuppy is the type boat to do it in. Sure wish I had one and the knowledge of the barrier islands like you do. From the photos that water sure looked like great drum conditions. Some day I may get a chance to fish areas like that. Right now looks like me and my heavers will just have to stay on the beach   

You just keep fishing out there and making those fantastic posts.

That dog of yours sounds like a true fisherdog (LOL) Truley glad he will be allright cant even imagine what was going through you mind while you were racing him to the vet. What kind of dog is he hard to tell from the phots Setter or spaniel of some sort?

Ken


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

boating board.


va regs 3 a day at 18-*26*

man you sound about crazier than i am... stay safe and hope you stay bowed up


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*reds*



NTKG said:


> boating board.
> 
> 
> va regs 3 a day at 18-*26*
> ...


surprised nobody else caught that (not sayin much for myself, i know damn well i didnt) about the slot limit


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

You're my hero.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Seapuppy...*

Man what an adventurer... seems like you have a great handle on finding those fish off those sandbars.. One day I want to have that courage to take that plunge. Until then I'll continue to read your vivid re-enactments of your days out w/ ole Warrior... I'm sure she's enjoying that time as much as you.. Until next time...


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

whos the man ????? that boy right there is the f in man...chit he prolly werks on on a alaskan crab but in between bein a smoke jumper....mad props


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Warrior FishDog*

HHmmm,on 2nd thought that red was 26.00011...!!!! too used to NC regs  

Also the Warrior fish dog is an Austrailan Shepherd...not all of them are water dogs like she is.
Found her on the internet Aussie Rescue site,she was out of Greensboro NC

http://aussierescue.leepfrog.com/










She fishes hard as I do !!!
Pup

To the bleeding hearts:the drum was released in good condition...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Seapuppy said:


> HHmmm,on 2nd thought that red was 26.00011...!!!! too used to NC regs
> 
> Also the Warrior fish dog is an Austrailan Shepherd...not all of them are water dogs like she is.
> Found her on the internet Aussie Rescue site,she was out of Greensboro NC
> ...



AS good a condition as a drum can be after being dragged on the beach and knawed on by a dog. Way to go Pup, your my hero!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> AS good a condition as a drum can be after being dragged on the beach and knawed on by a dog. Way to go Pup, your my hero!



yeah second that... are you kidding me? a drum is a hella fish, but just cause it swims away dont mean it aint gonna die.... you drug a drum all the way up the beach into dry sand for a picture??? i thought you caught alota drum man what you need that picture for, let him flip around and let your dog get all over him... your my hero too.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me get this straight...you're out there with your dog in waist deep water holding her by the collar so she can get a break from swimming because you didn't put her PFD on...you catch a 27"+ drum...put it on the stringer...dog gets stung by a ray...drum shrinks an inch... so I guess it's too small now... and release it in good condition...

Wow, I don't know much about fishing but that was a great report.

Oh, I forgot, you're my hero...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

We love reading your fishing reports, they take us where we all want to be and no one is busting your chops or being a bleeding heart lib but you have to understand to help keep this board safe we worry when people post about catching and keeping over or under size fish. Posting pics of a dog on top of a fish let alone biting one does not bring good reviews and could cause trouble from any bleeding lib that could see it.

Again, we look forward to every story you post and hope you keep posting your adventures so that some of us can live our wild side threw you.

Tight lines and glad Warrior is doing fine.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

in any other aspect im no bleeding heart lib, hell i believe if they wanna they should be able turn alaska into swiss cheese if they want, as long as gas gets cheaper I can only say but so much because i wasnt there but id be willin to bet that magnificent fish is no longer swimmin. As soon as all that sand washes off that fish when you return it to the water its slime gos away with the sand opening it up for all kinds of disease and infection. Definitely my hero


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

OK,Ya'll are right ,shoulnt have posted this pic I deserve all the critisism.

but please let me tell you the story.
I caught it one night off Cape Lookout about 2 years ago.I CARRIED it up to the truck grabbed the camera & took a quick shot.It was out of the water all of two minutes.The dog grabbed it for all off 10 seconds.Then it went straight back into the ocean.It wasnt harmed at all.Many times I have seen fish brought in by others,dragged up the beach,out of the water for a good 10 min. so everyone could get their picts,tagg it ect..I care greatly about these fish even though it doesnt look like it.All the fish I catch wadeing the bar are never even taken out of the water,just unhooked & released while every one caught by others are dragged up the beach,netted from a pier & decked,out of the water & drugg around.But,all of them are so much better & careing than I am? please.

here is an answer to a discusion on another board about a Hammerhead killed just for the record.

"...I know this is late in the discussion.Really had no idea that my post on the hammerhead would start all this heated debate.Maybe I should explain why I have such a view. 
I seriously sharkfished for about 3 years in the late eighties.I was a whacken-stackem from day one,would kill any fish more for the picture & bragging rights than for the meat itself.Had killed a lot of big drum,tons of big blues,skates,rays,dogsharks,ect. It did'nt matter,but I have all the pictures "to say I was there".....! 
One night I caught a sandtiger,it was at least 11 foot long,had to pull it out of the surf with the Jeep! Really can't remember the record,it was something like 321# so I knew I might be close.Took 6 of us to get it on the hood of the Jeep! Tied it down & the next morning purposely drove it back to The Point just to show off all the big groups of sharkers that had kinda elbowed their way into my best spots.Forceing me to fish in the worst spots.They had a good 30 lines out for a half mile& had caught nothing but some big rays..I had 2 lines & caught the big fish, & rubbed it in! Brought it into Buxton on the hood of the Jeep & shut Buxton DOWN,stopped traffic when I weighed it in. Must have been 100 people in the pictures.I WAS the BIG MAN !! It weighed 318# !! & missed the record..A mile down the beach another shark fisherman caught one in the 340#'s,ended up bein' the record at that time.Still have a picture of them,both were pregnent with cubs inside.BOTH of us killed those fish tryin' to break that record.I have a huge set of sandtiger teeth on the mantle at home to remind me how selfish I was.BOTH of us that night killed those fish to get the record.Who can eat 300# of meat???,most of it was given away... 
It changed my attitude lets say.. 
I'm not tryin' to take sides,this is just where I come down when I said a tradegy........Will never forget..that fish died that night along with something of myself..Now it dosent matter at all.I know in my stories Warrior gets the dogsharks & skates,so it doesnt mean I'm any better or worse than anyone else..but the highlight of my trips are releasing the big fish,it's what makes it all worth it! ..."

Pup 

So Dudes please acept my apologys for posting the pic.It doesnt represent my concern for these big boys.Just thought it was a good pic.Ya know,it seems like I caught Hell for posting it a couple years ago,I just never learn!
thank you,
Pup


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Seapuppy*

I enjoy reading your reports and seeing the pics u post. i have a great respect for the way u fish and the BIG GONADS u have 

Dont let any tree huggers discourage u from posting it sounds like u have " lived and learned" 

the Feud


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

From the look of the picture, Warrior couldn't have been any gentler at holding that monster at bay. Kudos on an outstanding trip and MORE SO for taking the obvious time that you did to share it with us.

Jim


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great stories and keep posting!! None of us are perfect and we can usually help each other from screwing up the same thing more than once, that's called experience. 

I for one am just glad to hear more about the dog instead of the 'thong'  I was fixin to suggest a board name change to 'SICK' puppy


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Great stories*

They are hell i would love to fish with ya out there like that just as hardcore as me ,,,, and by the looks of the Pics your even crazier than me and have it down pat,,,, if ya ever need someone to tag along give me a call


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*thx all*

I never said what I was NOT wearing,did I ? you got it ! All I grabbed was my raincoat,remember?
Let's just say that I got a 'hell of a tan goin'.

Guys,don't think I have big gonads,it's just the way I fish,been walkin' bars for nearly 30 years.Only started writing about it last year so it's nothing new.You won't get me on an airplane!! Give me sharks in the water anyday!!
Caught 245 drum(probably 20 over 40") last year & kept maybe 15 so I release more fish a year than most people catch in their whole life.

Warrior Update:
Warrior has tore her stitches out 3 times this week,spent almost $800 since saturday on vets.Got her on tranquilizers now...& the third "E-collar"
There goes that trip to Ocracoke this holiday weekend!  
If anyone is really interested in goin' out there drop me a mail.(I like havin' someone else out there to keep the sharks busy!)  
Pup

Hopefully this pic does'nt get anyone upset..sorry about the one before....


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Seapuppy said:


> Caught 245 drum(probably 20 over 40") last year & kept maybe 15 so I release more fish a year than most people catch in their whole life.]


You caught 245 drum last year and you don't know what the slot is?!?.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

pup man id be game for goign out on a trip with you


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*picky picky picky*

All the drum I caught last year were caught off the Outer Banks---Ocracoke Inlet & Cape Lookout...

Caught 61 fish one day last Nov.(25"-35")
& in Oct. a three day total of 70 (27- 37")
& a couple other days with 25-30 fish in the 25-30" range

NC regs 1 fish/day 18"-27",thought I read that on the VA Regs

Pup


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Puppy thanks for the good read. Articles like this should be put in a book.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

sea puppy , 
I know your right on those numbers, CALO has a sick winter pup bite, They school up like bunker, if your useing a trolling motor, your too deep.
CATCHEM UP.
MATT


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry about that seapuppy, i had nothing against you as a person, hell i know 0 about you. I just get passionate about releasing fish that must be released, thats all. Anyway, great report, i got respect for what you do, and your 30 year accumulation of knowledge!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i need to find a wetsuit because i would love to go on a fishing excursion with you man


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Andy, you need to fish with Seapuppy off of Ocracoke on the bar...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Seapuppy said:


> All the drum I caught last year were caught off the Outer Banks---Ocracoke Inlet & Cape Lookout...
> 
> Caught 61 fish one day last Nov.(25"-35")
> & in Oct. a three day total of 70 (27- 37")
> ...


Hey Pup welcome to reality. You as a seaoned angler should know to ck the regs. Ignorance is not a excuse for poaching.

Never questioned your knowledge or fishing prowless but don't go on the WWW posting pics of your dog chewing on a big drum or telling people ya needed to trim th tail. IMO that shows a total lack of respect for the sport in general and the readers in here.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Seapuppy , if you ever need an extra on the boat when you go out to cape lookout, let me know where i need to meet you and what you want me to bring (gas food bait etc.)

i live close to morehead city, just lemme know when.

would love to take an advencture 


Ill keep the sharks busy   


Jesse


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Hey Pup welcome to reality. You as a seaoned angler should know to ck the regs. Ignorance is not a excuse for poaching.
> 
> Never questioned your knowledge or fishing prowless but don't go on the WWW posting pics of your dog chewing on a big drum or telling people ya needed to trim th tail. IMO that shows a total lack of respect for the sport in general and the readers in here.


YO DOG, i agree with you too. there is no excuse for not knowing the regulations. and even if you did you OG post says that you had to trim the tail from that one in the first place so it shows you didnt care to observe the regs anyway. its all just a lack of respect. your telling me you catch hundreds of drum at a time, i find it a shame that you catch hundreds, spend that money on gear, have a dog that likes to eat drum, and all that else, and you cant take 2min to familiarize yourself with regulations. everyone else on this board seems to thrilled with your story to think about you poaching and letting your dog bite at fish, i mean anyone else and they're ass be chewed out, bc your episode involves a inflatable boat does not excuse you from the regs.... but i find it to be embarassing to the sport of us fisherman, esp out here in the open on the internet, least you could have done is not make it seem like you just dont give a chit. lie to me and tell me you do.


but as a sidenote, whoever or whatever is taking your pics is pretty cool


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

You whiners would make good WIVES!


Seapuppy for angler of the year


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Ok OK Ok,I've had enough !*

Dudes,
I think ya'll are missin' the point of my stories.All they are is an effort to let people that otherwise can't get to the beach but one week a year spend a day on the beach behind they're computers.For a couple buddies of mine that are serving in Iraq,for the older amoung us that can't go fishing anymore,for everyone that dreams of adventure.I write the stories for them. They are not a Political Statement!! The 26...001(27.0001) was just for fun.How many of us have caught a fish that was borderline? All of us.It's there for the reader to picture the dilema,get a feel for the situation.As far as Poaching,that's absolute BS.I have caught 50 drum this year & kept 3.Sure I had the size wrong but it was an honest mistake..I take strong exception that I "lied" when I said I care about these fish.Dudes,I probably catch more drum than anyone reading this post.I do it for the love of whitewater & the love of these noble fish.If all I was into was to kill & eat things I sure as hell would'nt target red drum!!!As far as my pup Warrior,it's my own damn buissness where we go or how we do it.

That said...I'm not goin' to defend everything I put in my stories down to the last detail.If you don't want my stories just say so.I could give a rat's a$$ if I post them here or not.I thought the people on the Tradewinds site were touchy- fealy but they are nowhere close to the crybabies here on P&S.I thought some of the anglers here would like to read them.Turns out all ya'll can do is find things to pick at them,tryin' to find something wrong to the last detail.Of course that may be a minority,but they are the loudest.
If you want my stories just say so,if not I could give a damn.I write what's in my heart,not what everyone will agree with.I have written stories much more contraversial than this past one.I wrote over 30 stories last year that I could post but I'm not gonna' take the picky abuse,I just don't need it.

So fellas,it's up to you.If you want the stories say so,if not say so.If after a week or so the nays have it then I will not post them anymore.It's up to Ya'll
thx for your time.& please vote yay or nay.
Pup


----------



## Sendah (Mar 16, 2005)

*Definite YAY...*

You're a fishing machine. Your passion for the sport is evident in your writing and your stories truly serve to inspire your fellow fishermen. Thanks for your contributions and your willingness to share your passion with the rest of us.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Pup, ya prolly dont give a [email protected] about my opinion but here goes. In your original story you said.



> After another teriffic battle pulled in a slot legal pup,27.0011 inch,"Have to trim a smidgen off it's tail a bit" & put it on the stringer."


Which I took as bragging about taking a illegal fish. By the response by most on the board apparently they saw it as a joke as you did. Sorry for misinterpeting that. and as you clarified in you most recent post it was a mistake and you admitted it.



> Sure I had the size wrong but it was an honest mistake..


Yeah I may disagree about your dog but you are right, it is none of my business as it is your dog so I will not comment on that any further.

I do enjoy your stories and knowing that you were not bragging about taking that pup I dont have a problem.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Yay*

if you leave please let me know where your headed. i love ur stories


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

YAY!! and for all you other little nancy boys who vote NAY.....go find somewhere else to complain...this forum is free and open to all and there is no need to give your opinion when it is not asked for! I'm sick of this crap. This board has turned into a joke as far as SOME of the members are concerned. I was here when this board first surfaced on the net and I was under a different name. This board is a far cry from what it used to be. Stay here SeaPuppy!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> YAY!! and for all you other little nancy boys who vote NAY.....go find somewhere else to complain...this forum is free and open to all and there is no need to give your opinion when it is not asked for! I'm sick of this crap. This board has turned into a joke as far as SOME of the members are concerned. I was here when this board first surfaced on the net and I was under a different name. This board is a far cry from what it used to be. Stay here SeaPuppy!



.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*?*



Seapuppy said:


> So fellas,it's up to you.If you want the stories say so,if not say so.If after a week or so the nays have it then I will not post them anymore.It's up to Ya'll
> thx for your time.& please vote yay or nay.
> Pup



Weeks passing quick


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Keepem coming PUP they are great reading. At least someone is out there catching fish and its not me.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*bruce*

u did the right thing bye your homble apalogy...keep the stories coming.....you are the man....JS


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

another worthless post


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

FishinAddiction said:


> another worthless post



What your problem. Dont you have anything good to say if not dont say anything at all.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

I second that


----------

